# Camo Dipped Euro Skulls



## bchadcherry

On my last tread, A few people wanted to see some pics of the Camo Dipped Skulls. Here are a few, one deer, and one bear.

Also check out my photobucket pictures of other European mounts I offer.

http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/ad219/bchadcherry/


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Those are bad ass.


----------



## BobbyD

those look nice. I may have to let you do one of those for me this year, if I get one that is.


----------



## REDFISH KING

Those things do look sweet...Good job


----------



## Capt Ron

It must be an amazing story when people ask you what you do for a living!


----------



## doradohunter

how much is it to dip one? i have one that could use a dip.


----------



## my3nme

ditto how much and where do I drop off?


----------



## user207

Those are absolutely, the coolest.


----------



## bchadcherry

The dipping process is $65.00

That is for a deer head that is cleaned and already degreased.

If you have a fresh kill or a deer head in the freezer, I charge 90.00 or an Euro mount with plaque. If you also want it dipped I will do it for 150.00 complete.

Email me about dropping off 

[email protected]


----------



## on the rocks

That is beautiful work that you do! :thumbup:


----------



## yallwatchthis

can you dip a shotgun and how durable would it be if you can.


----------



## bchadcherry

Yes it is very durabile. Best answer I could give you is to go to a gun expo, and look at all the used guns being sold that have camo patterns on them. They all were done with the same method. Anything will scratch, but it won't peel or flake off.

Anything can be camo'ed. If it's metal, plastic, wood that can be fully submerged in water and will fit in the dipping tank.

Hope that answers you question.


----------



## sleeper0715

That looks awesome I can't wait to have one done .


----------

